# Problems running Linux software



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (Jul 9, 2013)

Can somebody help me? Whenever I run Linux software on my FreeBSD 9.1 laptop with the binary compatibility, the performance is really crappy. Frame rates are really low, and I always get the following message in the terminal:

```
Unrecognized deviceID 46
```

Does anyone know what this is? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2013)

What software? And what videocard do you have?


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (Jul 9, 2013)

http://www.cnet.com/laptops/hp-630-15-6/4507-3121_7-34659943.html
These are the specs for my laptop. The problem occurs whenever I try to run _L_inux software using the linux_base-f10 emulator.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm guessing your Xorg is running on the vesa driver? How are native FreeBSD applications performing?


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes. All of my native FreeBSD software looks fine. Xorg starts normally, everything works fine...until I try to start one of my Linux programs.


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (Jul 9, 2013)

I used to have the same problem with all the native software, but the problem was solved when I enabled KMS. Now the problem only occurs with Linux software.


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (Jul 12, 2013)

What should I do?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 12, 2013)

Providing specific details about what Linux software does not work, and how, might be helpful.


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (Jul 15, 2013)

Well the games specifically have a horrible frame rate. Notably, Neverwinter Nights and Defcon.


----------



## adamk (Jul 15, 2013)

You need a newer version of the linux DRI drivers.  Unfortunately, no one has updated the ones in the ports tree in a long time, and the default version is from Fedora 10, which was released 2008-11-25.

The only real option would be to update the drivers yourself. Sadly, this isn't as easy as simply grabbing newer drivers from a newer Linux distribution, as you will need to update large parts of the Linux compat layer as well.

Adam


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (Jul 15, 2013)

I am willing to do that, but I will need instructions.


----------



## adamk (Jul 15, 2013)

I have no instructions to give. I stopped trying to do this when newer DRI drivers stopped working on Fedora 10 by default, which was quite a while ago.

Adam


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (Jul 15, 2013)

I understand. I would probably end up breaking more things than I would fix. So there's nothing I can do?


----------



## throAU (Jul 16, 2013)

You could try and run the Windows versions through wine.


----------



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (Jul 16, 2013)

throAU said:
			
		

> You could try and run the Windows versions through wine.


I've tried it. *W*ine doesn't recognize the CD when it's in the drive, unfortunately.


----------

